# Suche gute KoWaKü



## country (21. August 2014)

*Suche gute KoWaKü*

Moin

Heute morgen hat sich meine KoWaKü verabschiedet, jetzt brauche ich zügig ersatz. Als Gehäuse habe ich einen NOX Hummer. Ich kann 1x 120mm und 2x 240mm Radi verbauen und würde dann meine Nb E-Loob verbauen. Ein 1x 140mm oder 2x 280mm Radi würde auch gehen, dann müssten die beigelegten Lüfter aber auch wirklich schön leise sein. Der Rechner steht 50cm neben mir, darum darf auch die Pumpe nicht zu laut sein. Preislich bin ich recht flexibel. Es sollte aber schon eine möglichst hohe Kühlleistung erfüllt werden. Mein Sockel ist 1150. Gekühlt werden soll ein i7-3770K @ 4,7Ghz bei 1,35V.
Könnt ihr mir Tipps geben? Habt ihr Erfahrungen?


----------



## Zex_EndBoss (22. August 2014)

*AW: Suche gute KoWaKü*

H110i


----------



## Abductee (22. August 2014)

*AW: Suche gute KoWaKü*



country schrieb:


> Der Rechner steht 50cm neben mir, darum darf auch die Pumpe nicht zu laut sein.



Keine Pumpengeräusche:
Produktvergleich Prolimatech Genesis Kühlkörper, Raijintek Nemesis (0R100001), Phanteks PH-TC14PE_BK schwarz, Noctua NH-D15 | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## ChrisSteadfast (22. August 2014)

*AW: Suche gute KoWaKü*

Wenn es dir wichtig ist keine Pumpengeräusche zu haben, empfehle ich dir umzusteigen auf eine CPU-only erweiterbare Wasserkühlung. Dann bekommst du es erst richtig leise


----------



## Noxxphox (22. August 2014)

*AW: Suche gute KoWaKü*

Kowakü schonmal garnuch...
Hab h110i und die leistunfg... Nuja zufriedn binnich nich...
Entweder n set mit cpu only, oder gleich ne gescheude wakü... Wenn dir das zuvil aufwand ist, nim ne gute lukü, ist genausogut/ besser wie ne kowakü


----------



## danomat (22. August 2014)

Seit wann gibts ne 110i? Kenn nur die 110 ohne i 

Und wenns leise sein soll isses ein glücksspiel ne leise pumpe zu erwischen


----------



## country (22. August 2014)

*AW: Suche gute KoWaKü*



danomat schrieb:


> Seit wann gibts ne 110i? Kenn nur die 110 ohne i
> 
> Und wenns leise sein soll isses ein glücksspiel ne leise pumpe zu erwischen


 
Mindfactory hat die 110i seit dem 8.11.12 im Programm.  Zum Vergleich: Die 110 (ohne i) ist seit dem 27.1.13 lieferbar.



Bisher hatte ich eine Antec 620. Die Pumpe war wirklich lautlos. Den Kühler hatte ich in einem Forum (ocinside) gewonnen nachdem der dort getestet wurde. Dort habe ich mich nun gemeldet, um einfach mal bekanntzugeben wie lange die Laufzeit war. Daraufhin hat mich der Chef angeschrieben und meinte das ich eine Antec 920 für 40€ haben könnte. Die werde ich dann wohl auch nehmen. Bin jetzt nur am überlegen ob ich die originallüfter, Nb e-loob oder Scythe Glide stream 120 nehme.

Lukü möchte ich nicht, weil ich die Wärme nicht im Gehäuse haben will.

Eine Wakü macht meinermeinung nur in verbindung mit der Graka sinn. Dafür habe ich aber sowiso zu wenig Lüfterplätze.


----------



## Lios Nudin (22. August 2014)

*AW: Suche gute KoWaKü*

Wenn du bereits zwei NB-eloops hast, dann die Corsair H105. Deine NB-eloops sind für dich ja anscheinend leise genug, also sollte die Lüfterlauststärke mit denen kein Problem werden.

Ich empfehle dir aber die H105 mit der Zalman Fan Mate 2, Lüfterdrehzahlsteuerung für ca. 4€ zu kombinieren.

Ich habe die AiO-Wakü Corsair H55 im Einsatz und habe die Zalman Fan Mate 2, Lüfterdrehzahlsteuerung mitbestellt, da die Pumpenlautstärke ja immer ein großes Thema ist und mir eine geringe Laustärke wichtig ist. Die Zalman Fan Mate 2, Lüfterdrehzahlsteuerung schaltest du zwischen die Pumpe und einen 3-Pin Lüfteranschluss am Mainboard und kannst dadurch die Pumpendrehzahl stufenlos einstellen. Die Zalman Fan Mate 2 besitzt keine Drehzahlanzeige, aber du kannst über ein Programm wie Speedfan die anliegende Drehzahl auslesen.

Bei mir läuft die Pumpe mit 12V, da sie aus dem geschlossenen Gehäuse heraus nicht zu hören ist. Solltest du mit der Pumpenlaustärke Probleme haben reicht meistens eine sehr geringe Absenkung der Pumpenspannung, die du problemos über die Zalman Fan Mate 2 einstellen kannst. 

Ansonsten soll die Swiftech H220X ganz gut sein oder wenn es doch ein klassischer Luftkühler sein soll, der Thermalright Archon IB-E X2.


----------



## danomat (22. August 2014)

Leute ihr verwechselt glaub ich die 100i mit der 110.  

Aber egal. Ich bin mit der h110 zufrieden und leise ist sie auch


----------



## country (22. August 2014)

*AW: Suche gute KoWaKü*

@Lios Nudin: Wenn man die Pumpe drosselt, leidet aber auch die Durchflussmenge. Von Drehzahlsteuerungen bin ich etwas von ab, weil die Modelle die ich kenne/hatte sehr (teils stark) am Fiepen waren. EDIT: Die Pumpe kann ich sonst auch am Mobo an einem Lüftersteckplatz stecken. Das Fiept auch nicht.

@danomat: Stimmt, zu schnell überflogen. Sorry 

Weiß jemand ob die Scythe Glide stream 120 besser sind als Nb eLoob? Lautstärke im Leerlauf, aber auch unter berrücksichtigung von der Luftmenge. Ich habe in einem Test mal gelesen das die eLoob garnicht so gut für Kühler sind, sondern mehr für Gehäusebelüftung (ohne grossen Luftwiederstand).


----------

